# Independent Trading Co. Offers IND6000Z Men�s Super Heavyweight Zip Hooded Sweatshirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Independent Trading Co. Offers IND6000Z Men’s Super Heavyweight Zip Hooded Sweatshirt*

As one of the heaviest sweat shirt jackets available, the IND6000Z offered by Independent Trading Co., is ideal for seasons or climates with cold weather. It’s made of premium 17.5-ounce 80% cotton/20% polyester blended fabric. The fabric face, which is constructed of 100% cotton 21 singles yarn, is specially engineered for decorating with its super smooth surface. 

The generous cut makes it ideal for layering, and there is split-stitch double-needle sewing on all seams for added durability. Fashion details include a heavy gauge flat drawcord, antique nickel eyelets, #8 antique nickel exposed zipper, and 3x3 ribbing at the cuffs and waistband. 

It has a handy Mp3 holder and eyelet in the front pocket to keep headphone cords from tangling. There also are thumbholes at the cuffs to help keep hands warm. It comes in black, charcoal heather, classic navy, and gunmetal heather in sizes small up to 2XL. 

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; E-mail: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

